# Calendars for a Good Cause.....



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would like to make calendars and donate the money to a worthy rescue that redog approves of, or if anyone has any suggestions that would be good. How many of you would be willing to sumbit a pic of you and your dog together of of kids, yours, nieces, nephews or cousins with our dogs and let it be in a calendar. I will put up a poll and let it run for 3 weeks to see what kind of response I get. I need to get on this as it will take me a while to edit and put all the pics together in the calendars. Thanks in advance all. HUGS

p.s. you can make multiple choices.

Sorry let me explain a little more, one calendar would be of chicks and pits/bullies and one would be of kids and pits/bullies. Once I make the thread you are ONLY allowed to submit TWO pics, period. Please make sure you know which ones you want, if you do not have any kids, nieghbors, nieces or nephews youc an use some random kids off the streets. IF anyone has any questions PLEASE feel free to PM me, thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would submit a picture of Justin and the puppies that would be cute. You ask for two calendar ideas but only posted one of them  explain the babes and bullies idea!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I dont take pictures of myself and my kid is 19 so I would only submit a picture of Vendetta by herself would that be alright? If not let me know.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's more of a people and dogs calendar not just of dogs.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Both Rachel and Dooney would love to do a pic.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm totally in on both!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I would submit a picture of Justin and the puppies that would be cute. You ask for two calendar ideas but only posted one of them  explain the babes and bullies idea!


OOo Lisa that would be perfect 



Rudy4747 said:


> Both Rachel and Dooney would love to do a pic.


Fabulous Rudy, thank you 



kg420 said:


> I'm totally in on both!!!!!!


WOO HOO Krystal I knew you would be


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Im down .. Ill send you a dew this weekend =]


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm down.. i dont have any kids, but i have a niece who loves the the furry ones


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

IzzosMommy said:


> Im down .. Ill send you a dew this weekend =]


Awesomeness, wait I will put up a thread to submit pics too  Thank you though



cEElint said:


> i'm down.. i dont have any kids, but i have a niece who loves the the furry ones


Awesome Clint, this is gonna be great


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

my lil cousins are in mexico right now but when they come back i'll deffinately try to get pictures


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I can find pics of my dogs an kids


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm up for it!!!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Is there gonna be a theme for the babes a bullies .. ? I can work on that this weekend too why im still in summer shape lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the idea! I'll see when the next time my cousins are coming over and get a picture of them with Alice. Krystal if you don't have a good camera I can take some for you.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Current pix or pix of past dogs okay? As you know I don't currently own a bully breed, but I have pix of my girls with past bullies, if that's feasible.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its still a bully/pit w/ a kid.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Calenders whatta great idea upruns:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm up for both.  We totally need Vendetta, Sharon takes the most creative pics!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> my lil cousins are in mexico right now but when they come back i'll deffinately try to get pictures


awesome Stoner do that  I will start a thread tomorrow for everyone to submit pics 



angelbaby said:


> I can find pics of my dogs an kids


Angel you ROck I love the ones you PM'd me 



Chevys And Pitties said:


> I'm up for it!!!


Kayla, I will be asking for help later :d



IzzosMommy said:


> Is there gonna be a theme for the babes a bullies .. ? I can work on that this weekend too why im still in summer shape lol


Yes kids and bullies/pits is one idea and chicks with pits/bullies is another 



Celestial88 said:


> I love the idea! I'll see when the next time my cousins are coming over and get a picture of them with Alice. Krystal if you don't have a good camera I can take some for you.


Celestial please do, kids and pitties/bullies is the best, thank you for volunteering to take pics for Krystal 



ThaLadyPit said:


> Current pix or pix of past dogs okay? As you know I don't currently own a bully breed, but I have pix of my girls with past bullies, if that's feasible.


BB pics of past dogs is perfectly fine  Hugs and love 



cEElint said:


> its still a bully/pit w/ a kid.. :thumbsup:


Yes Clint bullies work 



Firehazard said:


> Calenders whatta great idea upruns:


Thank you Stan 



Shes Got Heart said:


> I'm up for both.  We totally need Vendetta, Sharon takes the most creative pics!


I totally agree Goo. And I know yo have some great pics of Helena and Zach :d

Thank you all for this. HUGS TO YOU ALLLL, this calenddar(s) is gonna rock


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BUUUUMMMMMMPPPP


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm in Tye! I have some great pics of my daughter and Bella  and I can see about getting some pics of Bella and I


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome Shanon, I will start a thread soon to submit pics


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool Tye! Will we be able to buy these calendars as well? I want one too


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Of course girl,  Once I get them all ready, I will post the link for everyone to buy one


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmmm let's see what I can come up with


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm up for both, but I am not what one would call a "chick" so I'll get one of my pretty friends and Ecko and I'll get my ex's 4 year old and my teen girls to pose for the other. This is SUCH a brilliant idea Tye. Sometimes you impress me.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll see if I can get one of my better half with Chewee.... 

or


I'll take Chewee to the strip club and see what pics I can get.... :clap:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I know a rescue that gets some of their funding by doing this. I always thought it was a smart idea!
I'm totally up for both!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Hmmm let's see what I can come up with


Fabulous Freddie, Adrianna and Blue would be great for the calendar 



EckoMac said:


> I'm up for both, but I am not what one would call a "chick" so I'll get one of my pretty friends and Ecko and I'll get my ex's 4 year old and my teen girls to pose for the other. This is SUCH a brilliant idea Tye. Sometimes you impress me.


Woo hooo thanks so much girl, and yeah you are a chick, no matter what, ya still sexy and you could get one of you and your girl with Ecko  But whichever you wanna do.  lmaooo sometimes I impress myself 



DMTWI said:


> I'll see if I can get one of my better half with Chewee....
> 
> or
> 
> I'll take Chewee to the strip club and see what pics I can get.... :clap:


No that is an awesome idea, well both of them Davo, get on it 



Xiahko said:


> I know a rescue that gets some of their funding by doing this. I always thought it was a smart idea!
> I'm totally up for both!


Awesome Katie, I look forward to seeing what you submit


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i got an idea for where the procceeds should go maybe a gp spay neutering fund to help with the cost of s/n?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Stoner that has to be run by the bossman dude, but I will see what he says.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BUUUMMMMPPPP


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Who is making the calendars for you? just curious  and I am still trying to get the puppies and the baby to sit still for pictures! lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a few of Riley as a pup with My niece but my sister is not so 'INTO' the family so I barely see her anymore. :/


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I am gonna go with the same company who does the Canine epi calendars, great price and lol at them all sitting still

Roo, that is fine, pics are pics


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Tye! Did you start collecting pics for this yet? Just curious


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol No girl, I was makin the thread today


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I take it this never happened???? Were calendars ever made?


----------

